# Ugh oh, cockatiel



## Mazz (Jul 17, 2013)

I adopted him from the humane society. No name yet.
He was found as a stray outside and I saw him while he was still unavailable. He became available yesterday so I went and got him.
It took some coaxing to get him to step up and he hasn't stepped up again since, he flies like crap and does not understand what a wall is. His feathers are pretty shabby which I'm not surprised about from a bird who was found outside.

I'm debating on clipping him for hand taming so he doesn't hurt himself smashing into walls when trying to fly, he's really inquisitive and is right now singing at the guy mowing the grass outback behind the house. He sings at everyone but backs up if you try to reach for him but quickly returns front and center when you pull your hand away, I'm hoping this is a good sign for taming.

None of my budgies are tame, they'll step up if they have too (I'm ok with it, they have eachother for company and they are happy and fun to watch even if they won't love me back lol)

(for record I now have 3 budgies and a cockatiel, though budgie count might increase to 4 if this lone male budge is still at the humane society on pay day, an even flock of 4 will fit nicely in my budgie cage.)


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, your new friend is gorgeous, I'm glad you were able to adopt him! 
I wish you the best of luck with him, surely his condition will improve so much more, now that he is under your care.


----------



## Mazz (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you, i still gotta think up a good name for him, I've been calling him Beep cause he beeps at me a lot but i dunno if I want to make that his name yet. 

His poor tail is so trashed, luckily birds molt.


----------



## Fortunate (Jun 29, 2014)

Hes very cute! 
You so lucky you have a bird rescue near you - I have nothing 

I hope he settles in well and you get many happy years with him. 
I've always liked the name Ash for a grey cockatiel.


----------



## Mazz (Jul 17, 2013)

i got him and one of my budgie girls from the local humane society, they take all animals even horses. 
The other girl I got from a song bird rehab that has a tiny parrot rescue.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*aww he is very sweet  try offering an open palm instead of a finger, mine like that better. I'm sure he will be a velcro bird in no time! *


----------



## Mazz (Jul 17, 2013)

I'll give that a try!


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

Congrats on the new addition! Super cute


----------



## Mazz (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you! Anyone know someone on TalkCockatiel, I went to register and clicked my confirmation email a few days ago but still can't post. :C


----------

